# Kapex throwing oil and grease



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> so whats with the oil leak?..is the Kapex the Dodge of miter saws?


or metabo. I had rotary hammer that also had the external lubrication option. Whoever stole it, hope it doesn't last long or stains something valuable.


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at the fast cap best fence,seems more robust to me then the festtool version.

I don't have either but I'm buying a Kapex this week and probably going best fence
Charlie


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Juan80 said:


> Look at the fast cap best fence,seems more robust to me then the festtool version.
> 
> I don't have either but I'm buying a Kapex this week and probably going best fence
> Charlie


I have the best fence attached to my kapex on a dewalt compact miter saw stand. I'd say they are more robust but not as mobile. The UG stand wings have self contained legs. With the best fence you are depending on your stand for side wing support. It can be a little "flexy". I generally always have additional flip top stand on both sides for long material support.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Juan80 said:


> Look at the fast cap best fence,seems more robust to me then the festtool version.
> 
> I don't have either but I'm buying a Kapex this week and probably going best fence
> Charlie



This is mine.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

charimon said:


> This seems as good of a place as any to ask this. Would one of you trim guys consider making a thread dedicated to saw setups. much like the trailer thread, where folks like me who know not much about such things, can go look at all the great ideas and come up with something better that they are using now.
> 
> Thanks Craig


These are my wings in current form and the why's of the details built in. I've got a new,nearly complete set that adds all the remodeled features a bit better but I haven't had time to finish them. 

The base stand is a DeWalt compact stand. The wings are 3/4" ply with 1x edge banding. 5' long and 12" wide. The fences extend past the ends of the wings using a t-track/miter track combination borrowed from Gary Katz's design. These nest together. To align when nested there are 8mm dominos cut into the banding and they are latched together using window sash locks. Both the wings and the stand have shoulder straps and are easy to carry in or out in one trip. The length is a happy medium between size and the ability to support 16' lengths. With wood trim I don't have a problem supporting 16' material with a hand clamp down but with mdf or if anything feels unwieldy I'll throw a t-stand at an end. The width is based on the fact that I use them as a base to cope off of and slot casing etc too. 

On the top of the wings I ran a shallow dado to let in a couple of peel-and-stick Starret rulers. Very nice feature for measuring mitered casing heads or SP to SP measurements. There is a Kreg plate for clamps on the face but I eliminated the detail on the new ones. Just don't really use it. The cross grain t-track is for quickly and easily mounting crown stops, radius cutting jigs, acute angle jigs, etc. There are mounting blocks on the back edge for both a saw hood and for a cut book holder. The hood will fit in the clamp holes on the back of the saw but I use the clamp often enough to want the holes open. I don't always use the hood. It's nice but if the extra containment of potential dust isn't really necessary it's just one more thing to carry in.

The outboard end of the back is built up with an extra layer of 3/4" ply to make it easier to clamp things down. The holes drilled in it are to capture the mounting knobs and keep them from vibrating loose when in the back of the van. The two pieces of ripped ply capture the supports on the DeWalt stand and drag the wings dead parallel to the saw fences and square to the blade. With the way I measure at the saw for casing it's important that they be perfect.

I changed the fence design from the pic. There's one attached of the new cross section. I used to use Kreg flip stops. They krept when tightened and flexed easily so I made my own. I have a 8' long fence that I set on the left hand side of the saw when measuring casing and a couple of the add on arm supports to handle the extra weight. 

To mount to the stand I bolted a piece of aluminum to a pair of the end supports that fit in the extrusion as well. There are a couple of bolts on the wings that drop into holes in the aluminum and bolt down with a couple star knobs. I used to use AD&E couplers to mount the wings. I switched because the current setup is easier to adjust for the heights of different saws. There are two others aside from the 716 pictured that I use on the same stand. The Dewalt stand isn't perfect but I prefer it to wings with legs. The wings are always in plane no matter what terrain it's set up and if it was flat when I set it up last it will be flat when I set it up again.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is mine. Very similar to Justins. I keep my crown stop stored underneath the right one. I love having wide continuous support.

I used melamine with poplar edging.

I use a Keter table to set the saw on. I like having the shelf below for my jigsaw when coping and other misc items. 

I use adjustable out feed supports for the wings.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I have a few sliders already. Really just want a fixed 12"


I have a Dewalt DW 706, the previous version of the DW716, It's a solid saw. I prefer my Ridgid R4121 that's no longer made, similar to the Dewalt, but more capacity.


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I use the six foot dewalt stand paired with wood wings similar to Justin's. I took the note pad holder off because I kept forgetting my note pad at the saw, now I just keep it in my vest.
The six foot stand is nice for long materials but the down side its bulky to haul around. I dont care much for stands with wheels. Most aren't very stable and take up a bigger footprint onsite and in the back of my truck.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i also use the dewalt stand with home built extension wings but would be too embarrassed to post a pic..:sad:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm afraid to buy the aluminum wings... first day out I'd cut into the end with my jig saw...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

first thing i do is cut the miter saw fence:thumbup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> first thing i do is cut the miter saw fence:thumbup:


Cut, bend, tweak, whatever it takes...
My Hitachi left fence got bent the first day...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think they come bent


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Here is mine. Very similar to Justins. I keep my crown stop stored underneath the right one. I love having wide continuous support.
> 
> I used melamine with poplar edging.
> 
> ...




What do you use to attach wings to the saw?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> What do you use to attach wings to the saw?


I bought these. I had to router out a bit of the 3/4" to make the top flush with the saw base. Very solid connection and the t-slot is great for clamping or my crown stop. 

http://www.multiblades.com/UniversalKapexBracket.html


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i think they come bent


I said Hitachi, not Makita...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> I bought these. I had to router out a bit of the 3/4" to make the top flush with the saw base. Very solid connection and the t-slot is great for clamping or my crown stop.
> 
> http://www.multiblades.com/UniversalKapexBracket.html


Multiblades... yet he no longer sells blades... :blink:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Justin Huisenga said:


> These are my wings in current form and the why's of the details built in. I've got a new,nearly complete set that adds all the remodeled features a bit better but I haven't had time to finish them.
> 
> The base stand is a DeWalt compact stand. The wings are 3/4" ply with 1x edge banding. 5' long and 12" wide. The fences extend past the ends of the wings using a t-track/miter track combination borrowed from Gary Katz's design. These nest together. To align when nested there are 8mm dominos cut into the banding and they are latched together using window sash locks. Both the wings and the stand have shoulder straps and are easy to carry in or out in one trip. The length is a happy medium between size and the ability to support 16' lengths. With wood trim I don't have a problem supporting 16' material with a hand clamp down but with mdf or if anything feels unwieldy I'll throw a t-stand at an end. The width is based on the fact that I use them as a base to cope off of and slot casing etc too.
> 
> ...


You're like a weird version of Albert Einstein, David Beckham, and Tim "The Toolman" Taylor all mixed into one. Next thing we're all going to find out you turned down the presidency because it was beneath you... No really beneath you, because you were trying to figure out how Jefferson's carpenter coped his crown.:laughing::thumbup:

Then you will post some thread about how a new old method of coping is much more accurate. I'd want to hate you if you were so damned respectable and good... or maybe thats why I want to hate you??? 

At any rate, thats a great post... again... jerk:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> I bought these. I had to router out a bit of the 3/4" to make the top flush with the saw base. Very solid connection and the t-slot is great for clamping or my crown stop.
> 
> http://www.multiblades.com/UniversalKapexBracket.html


Thanks for posting that link, as I've contemplated making different wings with wider support the issue of how to attach was a problem. Those look perfect!


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I had that problem with my saw a few years ago. I sent it back and they fixed it. I haven't had a problem with it since then. It was only a year or two old at the time.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Thanks for posting that link, as I've contemplated making different wings with wider support the issue of how to attach was a problem. Those look perfect!


No problem! I tried to make my own version of the brackets for my first wings and it worked ok...but I finally ordered these when I went to make my current wings. Worth the money because they work and I didn't have to spend time trying to jerry rig something else.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

For those that have a fence on on your extension wings, are they in plane with the miter saw fence or slightly back in case the wood you're cutting has a slight bow to it or the practicality of actually getting them in plane over the whole length of the two extensions? I recall a Ron Paulk video where he said he put his slightly back from the miter saw fence and it got me thinking. 
I'm starting on designing some extension wings possibly out of 80/20 or other aluminum extrusions and plywood.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mine are slightly back. My wings can slide forward or backward on the v slot of the Kapex.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Slightly back most of the time but I can adjust mine with a simple bump to where I want them with the best fence brackets.


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Spencer did you send your kapex back to festool, curious to hear what's wrong with it. Did you buy a second kapex?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

charimon said:


> This seems as good of a place as any to ask this. Would one of you trim guys consider making a thread dedicated to saw setups. much like the trailer thread, where folks like me who know not much about such things, can go look at all the great ideas and come up with something better that they are using now.
> 
> Thanks Craig


Here’s a thread that has a few different set-ups in it.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/fastcap-best-fence-246953/


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Joemack1 said:


> Spencer did you send your kapex back to festool, curious to hear what's wrong with it. Did you buy a second kapex?


I'm full tilt on jobs right now so I don't have time to send it back. I've been talking to a couple other trim guys on here who run dewalt saws solo or in combo with a kapex. So I'm trying not to make an impulse buy on another one unless its really the best choice.

As far as what is wrong with the saw. I'm am actually having flash back to last summer when it did the same thing. I think I have read before that when the weather changes and gets hotter it will spit out some of that oil. 

I probably won't even send it in if I think I can order the dust shroud parts and get them installed and working again on my own.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If I ever need another slider I think it will be a 10" Axial Glide.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I'm full tilt on jobs right now so I don't have time to send it back. I've been talking to a couple other trim guys on here who run dewalt saws solo or in combo with a kapex. So I'm trying not to make an impulse buy on another one unless its really the best choice.
> 
> As far as what is wrong with the saw. I'm am actually having flash back to last summer when it did the same thing. I think I have read before that when the weather changes and gets hotter it will spit out some of that oil.
> 
> I probably won't even send it in if I think I can order the dust shroud parts and get them installed and working again on my own.


I have three extra shrouds. That way I never have any waiting time. I've replaced 2. That was my fault though. I got in a hurry and didn't have the material tight to the fence. They can be a bit of a pita to replace, but once you've done it, the second time is a breeze.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure if it's exactly the shroud but I'm talking about the clear plastic moving part.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Had to change our clear cover as well. Like Mike said, nothing to it...routing the spring is the worst part.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

No, my clear plastic one is fine. Its the black shroud behind the blade. I cuttoff jammed up in there and my blade destroyed it. There is another black piece on the side of the saw and a spring pin that it connects to. I have not a clue how to get it all back together. I'll probably have to go to the store and look at a kapex to see how.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> If I ever need another slider I think it will be a 10" Axial Glide.


Any particular saw in mind?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> Any particular saw in mind?


http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...shrcm10gd-rt&gclid=CIjg1pr39cwCFRSPfgodtgkMJw


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> No, my clear plastic one is fine. Its the black shroud behind the blade. I cuttoff jammed up in there and my blade destroyed it. There is another black piece on the side of the saw and a spring pin that it connects to. I have not a clue how to get it all back together. I'll probably have to go to the store and look at a kapex to see how.


I didn't attempt that one. You are a brave man. :laughing:

Next time I recommend lots of pictures. You can still take them at the store.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spencer said:


> No, my clear plastic one is fine. Its the black shroud behind the blade. I cuttoff jammed up in there and my blade destroyed it. There is another black piece on the side of the saw and a spring pin that it connects to. I have not a clue how to get it all back together. I'll probably have to go to the store and look at a kapex to see how.


Remove 1 screw, squeeze, the shroud pops out. Watch how the spring goes in.

At 2:30 seconds;






Tom


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> Remove 1 screw, squeeze, the shroud pops out. Watch how the spring goes in.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Good to know its not difficult. I have the spring. It came out when I unwedged the plastic piece. 

I need to get the new shroud on its way. DC sucks without it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Good to know its not difficult. I have the spring. It came out when I unwedged the plastic piece.
> 
> I need to get the new shroud on its way. DC sucks without it.


I just edited my post with a video link. When you have the time watch all 6 of the guys videos. Helpful info in them.

Tom


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> I just edited my post with a video link. When you have the time watch all 6 of the guys videos. Helpful info in them.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. That will be a big help. It will also help that sometime next week there will be a new kapex in my garage to see how its put together... :whistling Sometimes one just isn't enough... :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I had 2 for awhile, then the owner of the second one wanted his back, the gall of that bastard...:laughing:

Tom


----------

